# Jerk Box



## COLUMBUS27 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am working on a set of jerk boxes for a client for a production run. http://rhodeblocks.com/wp-content/gallery/rhode-blocks/rb_img009.jpg The issue that I am running through is that the fasteners are about $170 while the wood is about $200. I am trying to design these so I can produce a lot fast.

Questions
Does anyone know where I can find a t&G bit that can be use on 1-1/2 stock
I personally think 4 rows of 1/4 lag bolts is over kill, was considering cabinet or pocket screws


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

$230 for a home owner Jerk box is reasonable. But if these are going to be used in gyms and sport places, you are better off making them to the specification of the order. Otherwise if something goes wrong, a box fails the impact or something you will be liable. I would for sure get specs and make it according to it. Imagine lifting 400 or 600 pound over your head and dropping it 2-3' from there; that has a huge impact.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

Are you talking about a router or a shaper? If you have a shaper available to you try Wisconsin knife works. they also sell router bits and they will custom make them (or they use to). Amana only goes up to 1 1/8", Ocemco (carbide dot com maybe) does not give that size but they might also.


----------

